# Typhoon 96mm intake and 90mm LS2 TB?



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I am looking for input on an 04 Z06 intake/TB upgrade (But could be for a 04 LS1 GTO)
I have a spare 90mm LS2 TB from a 05 GTO and am looking at a Professional Products
Typhoon 96mm intake. I have OBX LTs, no cats, stock TI catback, stock heads and cam (For Now),
a CAI, and Mail-order Tune. With a tune, would this be worth the cost, about $550 for the intake plus tune?
I drive it regularly on the street, hard at times.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS2 is drive by wire... LS1LS6 is drive my cable. There would more work then it is worth to make it fit when they are bigger LS1 TBs availalbe.

I honestly wouldn't change the LS6 mani unless you went with a heads/cam package. LS2 motor I would do it reguardless though.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The 04 LS6 is drive by wire so the 90mm TB off the 05 GTO should be a direct fit.
I'm not familiar with the Typhoon 96mm intake's advantages, but it is much cheaper than
any other intake. It does accept the 05 GTO 90mm TB. I do plan on a head/cam change
in the future.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> *The 04 LS6 is drive by wire *so the 90mm TB off the 05 GTO should be a direct fit.
> I'm not familiar with the Typhoon 96mm intake's advantages, but it is much cheaper than
> any other intake. It does accept the 05 GTO 90mm TB. I do plan on a head/cam change
> in the future.
> ...


I didn't know that. Not sure about mixing the parts though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The 04 LS6 is drive by wire so the 90mm TB off the 05 GTO should be a direct fit.
> I'm not familiar with the Typhoon 96mm intake's advantages, but it is much cheaper than
> any other intake. It does accept the 05 GTO 90mm TB. I do plan on a head/cam change
> in the future.
> ...


No sir. You have to remember that the LS6/LS1-GenIII intakes are a three bolt design, while the GenIV LS2 and up are four bolt design.


jpalamar said:


> I didn't know that. Not sure about mixing the parts though.


All Corvettes used drive-by wire.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The Typhoon 96mm LS1/LS6 manifolds have the four bolt LS2 TB mount
and fuel rails for the LS1/LS6 injectors..
I will also need a TB adapter wiring harness for the install.
I was wondering if there would be enough performance gain to
warranty the expense.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The Typhoon 96mm LS1/LS6 manifolds have the four bolt LS2 TB mount
> and fuel rails for the LS1/LS6 injectors..
> I will also need a TB adapter wiring harness for the install.
> I was wondering if there would be enough performance gain to
> ...


Your first post was confusing. I thought you was talking about the stock LS6 intake. The typhoon is just like the FAST intakes then they can acept the GENIII and IV TB.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Larry,

I thought you have a LS2? Why you don't go with the Perfessional Product LS2 intake?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I, also have an 04 C5 Z06 that I'm pouring money into.

Larry


----------

